# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Hi again from an oldie.. and Advice please.x

## Tsia

Hi Peeps.. so tell me.. 

not been on here for a while. Still have my tank. 
my oldest Goldie shubunk died today he was about 6 years old bless him. He shared my 4ft tank with 2 pearl guaramis (spelling?) a cory and 2 other small goldies. Tropical tank cos the thermo is in. 

My question is.. the tank now looks awfully bare. 

What HARDY fish tropical wise, is compatible to the other remaining fish?

Answers on a post card  :lol: 
I wanna go tomorrow and buy them.

----------


## Timo

You could fill it out a bit with a few rocks and make some caves. Could you post a pic of tank up please?

----------


## Tsia

i have done in the past. do   you still have a gallery section?  Theres already loads of rocks and stuff in creating caves from when I had a few crabs and shrimps. May get some more of them too actually. But I want some fish.. but wanna know what the best type is.. dont want delicate ones that are bound to die on me after a week.  :lol:

----------


## Timo

My Dad used to keep Cichlids they where ok and quite nice not sure if you need to keep them on their own or not! I don't know anything about trops so I cant really help  :Smile: . Get a marine tank then I can  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tsia

noooooooo marine too much trouble for me.  :lol: 

Went today got some sailfin mollies (pair) golden gourami.. red dwarf gourami.. blue gourami.. 2 weather loaches, striped doras, 2 more red crabs, 2 golden apple snails anda moss ball!! .. My tank is alive with activity.. but still looks a bit bare when all the fish hide!

----------

